# Divisor de frecuencias



## ikeritu (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola tengo que hacer un selector de frecuencias que me de 
1000Khz - 500Khz - 200Khz - 100 Khz - 50Khz - 20Khz - 10Khz

Tengo problemas al hacer las frecuencias de  20 y de 10, apartir de una señal de 1Mhz con un 4518 consigo la frecuencia de 500 de 200 y de 100 y con un 74Ls93 apartir de la 500 Khz consigo la de 50Khz... sin embargo al usar este divisor de decadas con la de 200khz y la de 100khz no me da ninguna frecuencia de salida... tampoko me da ninguna frecuencia de salida si utilizo el 4518, 

Porque no consigo hacer las frecuencias de 20 y de 10??? como podria hacerlo?? 

os adjunto una foto y el circuito hecho en multisim...

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola ikeritu

Tal vez no logres tu objetivo porque el 74LS93 es un contador binario, cuenta del 0 al 15.
En cambio el 74LS90 si es un contador de décadas, cuenta del 0 al 9.

Además, el oscilador a base de cristal lo tienes con compuertas de la familia TTL y el 4518 es de la familia CMOS.
Estas dos familias de circuito lógicos creo que no son compatibles.

Una pregunta: por qué tienes separado el oscilador, el contador y otros circuitos que no entiendo para que son ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ikeritu (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola, es que todo forma parte de un proyecto mayor, entoces para tenerlo un poco mas organizado he ido creando bloques jerarquicos que luego me permitan poder volver a usarlos mas adelante, basicamente esta el crystal y luego un divisor 1/2 con flip-flop y el divisor 4518


----------



## bondadoso (Jul 27, 2011)

yo tengo que hacer algo similar pero con cd4020, les adjunto la hoja de datos,no  he podido ver la respuesta en orcad 16,  no se como conectar el reset.
lo que tengo entendido que hace este chip es por ejemplo cada 2 pulsos en la entrada da un pulso en la salida 1 y por cada 4 pulsos en entrada de 2 pulsos en entrada 1 y 1 pulso en entrada 2 y asi va incrementando, de esta forma la frecuencia se va dividiendo. diganme si estoy equivocado? gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 27, 2011)

ikeritu dijo:


> Hola tengo que hacer un selector de frecuencias que me de
> 1000Khz - 500Khz - 200Khz - 100 Khz - 50Khz - 20Khz - 10Khz
> 
> Tengo problemas al hacer las frecuencias de  20 y de 10, apartir de una señal de 1Mhz con un 4518 consigo la frecuencia de 500 de 200 y de 100 y con un 74Ls93 apartir de la 500 Khz consigo la de 50Khz... sin embargo al usar este divisor de decadas con la de 200khz y la de 100khz no me da ninguna frecuencia de salida... tampoko me da ninguna frecuencia de salida si utilizo el 4518,
> ...


Hola Amigo, bueno no puedo abrir tu archivo, quisiera saber con cual..., bueno x lo q veo usa un contador de decadas y conectalo a la salida del contador q t entrega 200Khz. Y usa otro contador pero q este sea divisor por 2, y conectalo a la salida del contador q anteriormente t mencione y ahi obtendras los 10Khz.- Debes usar todos los CI de la misma tecnologia.-


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola bondadoso

Para que el CD4020 Cuente, la terminal Reset debe estar a tierra(Gnd) por consecuencia cuando está al Vcc se restablecen los contadores internos de este IC.

La Primer Q(9) cuanta cada transición negativa del pulso aplicado al Clock. La segunda Q(7) cuanta cada 8 luego las siguientes.
16(5), 32(4), 64(6), 128(13) Etc. Los Números entre paréntesis son el número de PIN.


Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin
En el mismo mensaje #1 de ikeritu menciona que el adjunto se abre con Multisim.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lsedr (Jul 28, 2011)

yo tengo un esquema de un divisor de frecuencia entre 2,4, 10 y 100   y se puede acoplar a un multimetro como el mio que solo llega a medir hasta 4 Mhz.

si lo necesitan me avisan por mensaje privado y aqui mismo lo posteo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 28, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola bondadoso
> 
> Para que el CD4020 Cuente, la terminal Reset debe estar a tierra(Gnd) por consecuencia cuando está al Vcc se restablecen los contadores internos de este IC.
> 
> ...



Gracias Amigo


----------



## bondadoso (Jul 28, 2011)

MrCarlos gracias.
al simular se ve x en cualquier salida como si no hubiera señal de clock o el reset estuviera mal conectado, yo creo que es por mi falta de conocimiento sobre el orcad. de todos modos gracias.


----------

